# Lars' kit



## Lars (Nov 24, 2016)

Heres my humble kit -->









Left to right;
Mac parer
Itinomonn stainless petty
Itinomonn carbon gyuto
Asai AS gyuto
Masamoto KS suji
Itinomonn bunka

Flea market carbon bull nose
Grandpa's butcher
Grandpa's butcher #2
Grandpa's butcher #3
Victorinox bread knife
Sabatier au Carbon 30cm

And a small 40x40cm Boardsmith

Enjoy!

Lars


----------



## fatboylim (Nov 24, 2016)

Is that the Itinomonn western Gyuto by any chance? I've tried the wa handle and was impressed. I just missed out on the western last month!


----------



## Lars (Nov 24, 2016)

Sure is, fatboylim - I really like the Itinomonn's and the western gyuto is my favorite..

Lars


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Lars,

Nothing 'humble' about it! Sweeeeet in fact! Nice setup and thorough kit IMO!

FWIW - My absolute favorites are your "Grandpa" butcher knives - really, really touching and awesome! Thx for sharing!

TjA


----------



## fatboylim (Nov 25, 2016)

Lars said:


> Sure is, fatboylim - I really like the Itinomonn's and the western gyuto is my favorite..
> 
> Lars



Damn nice, really wished I picked up the western before it sold out! I was impressed by the wa version.


----------

